# "C'est double plaisir de tromper le trompeur"



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Bonsoir,
Vous sauriez expliquer dans un recit cette morale de la Fontaine?
C'est urgent !!
Tres urgent 
Aidez moi les gars 
Merci mais bon


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

J'en appele surtout a Mr DocEvil qui sait superbement rediger 
Merci


----------



## casimir (9 Décembre 2002)

_"le SMG qui n'a jamais rien foutu, 
ce trouva fort dépourvu 
lorsque son devoir du être rendu"_


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Serieux , j'ai dis un recit aidez moi stp


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Il a osé!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je précise juste pour le fun que ca fait trois jours qu'il me pompe jour et nuit avec ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai demandé à ma mum prof de français mais ca la branchait pas trop de faire le boulot de SMG
Petite précision: faut faire 15 lignes donc c'est pas vraiment la mer à boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il veut pas bosser le fainéant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je propose que vous l'encouragiez en le laissant faire ca lui-même: vous serez pas là pour l'aider le jour du bac


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Donnez moi des idees claires apres je developperais merci


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *ca fait trois jours qu'il me pompe jour et nuit avec ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_on peut pas dire que tu sois éjaculateur précoce alors !!_


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

VOUS ETES PAS MARRANT 
JE SUIS DANS LA MERDE !!


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Aide moi


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2002)

c'est pour toi que tu travaille, donc c'est a toi de faire tes devoirs


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Oui mais donnez moi des idees !!!


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* "Le SMG qui n'a jamais rien foutu, 
ce trouva fort dépourvu 
lorsque son devoir du être rendu" *<hr /></blockquote>
Mouahahahhahahahahhaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca c'est de la poésie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant tu sais quoi mettre comme citation pour ton devoir


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

AIDEZ MOI 
JE SAIS QU'IL Y A DES LITTERAIRES TROP FORTS ICI !!


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* AIDEZ MOI 
JE SAIS QU'IL Y A DES LITTERAIRES TROP FORTS ICI !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

t'es sûr ? je vais aller demander au Doc pour savoir s'il est vraiment aussi musclé que tu le dis


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

Bon, mettons, je suis un trompeur.
J'ai 70 posts sous cette identité camisolienne, et xxxx autres sous d'autres identités techniciennes ou rabelaisiennes. Tu ne me connais pas, donc. 
Et pourtant je me fous de ta gueule en racontant des trucs sur toi que je ne suis pas censé savoir, genre : 
SirMacGrégor est un pleurnichard, je l'ai vu ramper pour avoir le droit de revenir dans les forums, 
C'est le seul type qui a pu être le souffre-douleur à la fois d'Amok et d'Alem, ce qui, au lieu de le rendre sympathique, n'a fait qu'empirer son statut. 
Je connais plein de posteurs qui se cassent dès qu'il met le nez dans un sujet. 
En plus, il est même pas foutu d'écrire quinze lignes sur un sujet aussi con.

Bref, à ce stade, tu peux commencer à t'énerver, et même à avoir légitimement l'envie de me casser la gueule. 
Mais tu ne vas pas le faire !
Pas parce que tu as appris de tes erreurs passées, ni parce que ce cassage de gueule ne serait que virtuel.
Non.
Tu ne vas pas le faire parce que tu te dis que si tu arrives à me choper sous une autre identité, ça sera tellement plus drôle ...

Si je peux m'en prendre à toi de cette façon, c'est parce que tu ne me connais pas sous mon déguisement. Parce que je suis un trompeur.

La seule façon de me rendre la pareille, c'est d'aller me chercher là où je ne t'attends pas. De me tromper.

C'est ça qui est bon....!
Capiche ? Understood ? Comprendo ?

Voila. Maintenant, démmer... toi avec ça.

Et si ton devoir est pour demain, passes pas trop de temps à me répondre, hein, ni à me chercher, sinon tu vas être à la bourre...


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

C'était un double plaisir de t'aider, pour une fois.


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* AIDEZ MOI 
JE SAIS QU'IL Y A DES LITTERAIRES TROP FORTS ICI !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Eteint ton ordinateur et bosse ! En 20 minutes ça doit être terminé !

Poste ensuite tes 15 lignes et nous verrons de quelle muse tu te chauffes...


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Je suis nul en francais (12,5 c'est tt) , je suis meilleur en histoire et les langues alors aidez moi


----------



## casimir (9 Décembre 2002)

merci camisol de lui avoir


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

hou hou hou hou hou, ha ha ha ha ha, hi hi hi hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Y'a pas de smileys suffisants ici bas pour exprimer mon rire du moment.

Ah, si je m'en sentais le droit, je vous posterais le contenu du message privé que SMG vient de m'envoyer.

"Au golf" !

Non mais qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis nul en francais (12,5 c'est tt) , je suis meilleur en histoire et les langues alors aidez moi   *



J'avais pas mieux en francais tu sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour ce grand moment de rire SMG, sincèrement et comme le disent si bien les autres (et moi depuis trois jours): va bosser t'en a pour 30min!!!


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Camisol le trompeur ,il compte un certain nombre de post sous cette identite et de grands nombres sous d'autres identites rabelaisienne ou montagniennes.SirMacGregor est un posteur mal aime qui ne connait pas camisol or ce dernier sait beaucoup de choses sur SirMacGregor comme qu'il est un homme sensible et qu'il est le souffre douleur de certains utilisateurs.
SMG mecontent ,il aimerait lui dire des doux noms d'oiseaux mas il ne le fera pas car il a retenu ses erreurs passees , de plus dire des noms d'oiseaux cela ne servirait a rien .Smg va elaborer un plan pour avoir le trompeur de camisol.......



Apres je trouve pas !!!


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Devinez quoi?
Le pire c'est qu'il vient justement de me dire qu'il s'était mis à bosser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vous lui mettez combien?


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

on m'aide a trouver la suite??


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

tatata, j'ai respecté ta devise, la correspondance privée est un secret...

Bon, question texte, ça fait assez discours de Gollum-Smeagol.

Ceci dit, Smeagol, ça peut se raccourcir en SMG, hein ?

Smeagol-Gollum aussi est un trompeur trompé. Faut avoir lu Le Seigneur des Anneaux pour ça, mais tu peux raconter l'histoire de Gollum en quinze lignes, hein ?


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Vas y je la connais pas stp


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Personne?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Personne?  *



pessoa ?


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

SEEEERIEUXXXXXXXX


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pessoa ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Si ya du monde: dix gens qui veulent pas prendre le temps de faire tes devoirs


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * SEEEERIEUXXXXXXXX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



serious ?


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

On parle pour dire quoi là au fait? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










T'es avancé SMG? Je t'avais dit que ca marcherai pas boudioooooo!!!


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

ARF


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2002)

si y a du plaisir


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Aider moi !


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * ARF  *



Autorité de Régulation du Français ?


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Aider moi !  *



Lance ICQ !


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Bon j'en appele au fan de Tolkien c'est quoi le truc avec gollum expliquer moi stp
Je vais pioncer la !!!


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Ton sauveur!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Répondez dans la seconde sinon il a tendance à bombarder!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2002)

Plus serieusement, remplace les mots par d'autres.

Par exemple:
c'est double plaisir d'utiliser un Mac qu'un pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, ca veut dire que si tu t'es fait avoir une fois, tu as deux fois plus de plaisir a te venger envers la personne qui t'a eu la premiere fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin je crois


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

J'ai lance mais personne !


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai lance mais personne !  *


Si! Moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mais j'ai une carte d'histoire à finir là


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Aider moi !  *


Aidez moi !


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

NON !*

Je ne peux pas de _rédiger ta story_, j'ai pas le temps, je fais aut'chose, et puis, si je te disais oui, ça serait la pire des bonnes nouvelles. En me demandant ça, c'est toi qui devient le trompeur, puisque tu feras croire à d'autres que ma prose, c'est la tienne.

Or, mon gars, question littérature, je suis un pervers grave. Imagine juste un peu, au choix, l'une des solutions suivantes :

- je t'écris un texte si alambiqué que tu ne te rends pas compte qu'entre les lignes, je me fous de la gueule du prof qui va la lire. Est-ce qu'il sera suffisamment gentil pour considérer que, pour une fois que tu as gratté quinze lignes, il doit te mettre une note correcte, ou bien va-t-il te mettre la honte devant tout le monde en t'incendiant de l'avoir insulté, sans même que tu le saches ?

- je te recopie un texte archiconnu, que tu ne connais pas, mais que lui connais. Combien tu prends ?

Allez, je te donne une piste :

raconte lui, en quinze lignes, que tu as voulu le tromper en faisant écrire par d'autres la prose qui doit sortir de ton jus de crane. Et que tout le monde à pris un malin plaisir à te mettre sur des fausses pistes, à te donner de faux espoirs, à t'encourager à fainéanter pour t'amener à la dernière limite, les mains vides. Bref, que tout le monde à pris un double plaisir à te tromper, toi l'apprenti-trompeur.

Allez, au boulot, et n'y reviens plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(après ça, on dira que je fais pas d'efforts avec les mioches   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

_*ah, pour le Non crié en début de post : c'est parce que SMG est en train d'encombrer ma boite privée avec des supplications...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Bon j'en appele au fan de Tolkien c'est quoi le truc avec gollum expliquer moi stp
Je vais pioncer la !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est Tolkien ou De La Fontaine?


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Si faut corriger toutes les fautes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SMG fait pas de fautes, stp sinon on demande à mackie de te corriger


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai lance mais personne !  *



Parfait.
Maintenant, demande-toi pourquoi tout le monde t'a mis dans sa block-list (sauf kamkil, mais ça c'est une autre histoire).


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> *Maintenant, demande-toi pourquoi tout le monde t'a mis dans sa block-list (sauf kamkil, mais ça c'est une autre histoire).   *


Ca devrait pas tarder, le terrain commence à être miné


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Stp viens j'arretrais apres !!!
Je sais que tu peux faire ca


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Parfait.
Maintenant, demande-toi pourquoi tout le monde t'a mis dans sa block-list*<hr /></blockquote>

te sens pas obligé de dire des trucs à ma place


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2002)

C'est pas le dimanche a 23h00 qu'on fait ses devoir

quoique si je me souvient bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est quoi de la philo ou du francais?


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

La verite viens !


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

Tu me fais penser à qqn qui sort de prison, et qui ne comprend pas que le monde a changé. Plus personne n'utilise ICQ ici, tu sais (chut !).


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Stp viens j'arretrais apres !!!
Je sais que tu peux faire ca  *<hr /></blockquote>
Je serais toi je promettrai pas quoi que ce soit sans être sûr de pouvoir tenir le choc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SMG, va bien falloir que tu le fasse tout seul un jour ou l'autre


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

VIENS STP


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

boh non, moi je bloque rien, j'archive...  :salaud:


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> *Plus personne n'utilise ICQ ici, tu sais (chut !).   *


Ca me soulait les gémissements d'ICQ toutes les minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je lui ai demandé de passer sous irc mais ca a été laborieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour aider SMG RDV sur #web_fm sur chat1.voila.fr


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2002)

rend un devoir blanc et quand le prof te rendra ta copie avec un zero tu lui fait un joli sourrire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la il comprendra le sens de "C'est double plaisir de tromper le trompeur"


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

te sens pas obligé de dire des trucs à ma place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'était ma pause MacG du dimanche soir


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Viens sur irc stp


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Viens sur irc stp  *



Et pourquoi pas sur Minitel, pendant que tu y es.


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

C'était ma pause MacG du dimanche soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

tu aurais du venir, tu aurais apprécié


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

globalcut a dit:
			
		

> *La il comprendra le sens de "C'est double plaisir de tromper le trompeur"  *


Ma mère affirme que le prof doit être pervers pour donner un sujet pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au fait SMG tu peux nous donner les deux autres?


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

SMG, t'abuses, je t'ai fais tout le boulot,  là.


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

On tombe sur quoi quand on tape 3615 SMG à votre avis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin une erreure justement


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Ma mère affirme que le prof doit être pervers pour donner un sujet pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

justement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut oser


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu aurais du venir, tu aurais apprécié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mon iBook a eu peur de se faire tripoter par mackie


----------



## camisol (9 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Viens sur irc stp  *



Qu'est-ce que tu entends par là ? Tu sais,j'suis pas très balèze en technologie, moi. _irc stp_, c'est un sigle ?

C'est IRC tout court le sigle ? Ca veut dire "Insecticide Réservé aux Cinglés"

Ou alors c'est IRC STP ?
Ca fait :
_Viens sur_ 
"Il Rédige Carrément Seul Ta Prose"?
"Il Rigole Connement Si Tu Pues ?"
"Imbéciles Rares et Crétins Sauvages à Trait Plat"?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Mon iBook a eu peur de se faire tripoter par mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

ah non, mackie préfère les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_(air soulagé)_


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ah non, mackie préfère les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(air soulagé) *<hr /></blockquote>

Je peux lui mettre un fond d'écran de Hentaï, pour lui faire plaisir (il paraît que cela peut faire illusion)


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Je peux lui mettre un fond d'écran de Hentaï, pour lui faire plaisir (il paraît que cela peut faire illusion) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
`
tu n'aurais pas un fond d'écran plus portugais ?


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
`
tu n'aurais pas un fond d'écran plus portugais ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouha, TF1 a diffusé l'Effaceur, ce soir, pour qu'il y ait autant de suppression de posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, à part ça, un belle juive, cela peut faire l'affaire ? (pourquoi ma présence en cours est-elle si soutenue ces dernières semaines ? pourquoi vais-je m'emmerder dans des soirées étudiantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Ouha, TF1 a diffusé l'Effaceur, ce soir, pour qu'il y ait autant de suppression de posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

en belgique, ils vendent des gommes géniales !! (à partir de cheveu de blob au gel)



			
				zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, à part ça, un belle juive, cela peut faire l'affaire ? *



pour moi, oui mais pour mackie, je recommande quand même un pedigree lusitanien



			
				zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> *(pourquoi ma présence en cours est-elle si soutenue ces dernières semaines ? pourquoi vais-je m'emmerder dans des soirées étudiantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah, on est content pour toi pas trop dur le vendredi soir ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
`
tu n'aurais pas un fond d'écran plus portugais ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je lui ai prèté un fond d'écran portugais une soirée et il ne voulais plus me le rendre donc méfiance...


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Je lui ai prèté un fond d'écran portugais une soirée et il ne voulais plus me le rendre donc méfiance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

rho le vilin


----------



## barbarella (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Bonsoir,
Vous sauriez expliquer dans un recit cette morale de la Fontaine?
C'est urgent !!
Tres urgent 
Aidez moi les gars 
Merci mais bon   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est la même histoire que celle de l'arroseur arrosé.


----------



## bebert (9 Décembre 2002)

Un éléphant ça trompe énormément !


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2002)

Je suppose SMG, que tu a rendu ton devoir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, tu n'as qu'à te prendre le scénario de ce film américain (me demandez pas le nom, je regarde parfois ces trucs d'une oreille distraite à la télé, ça distrait incontestablement, mais j'ai du mal à en retenir grand-chose) :

Il y a 2 vilains financiers véreux qui récupèrent un gentil pauvre noir et s'en servent pour entuber tout le monde. Évidemment, le gentil est super-intelligent, et à la fin, c'est lui qui fait des entourloupes aux deux véreux et ça l'amuse un max.

Bon, tu vois de quel film il s'agit ? T'as qu'à donner la cassette au prof ou alors tu cherches la critique de télérama


----------



## bebert (9 Décembre 2002)

"Un fauteuil pour deux" je crois ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2002)

Oui c'est ça avec Eddy Murphy.

Un fauteil pour deux.


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Oui c'est ça avec Eddy Murphy.

Un fauteil pour deux.



*<hr /></blockquote>
*ca évite d'avoir le c.. entre deux chaises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## camisol (10 Décembre 2002)

Chut ! SMG est là, il a posté y'a une demie-heure...


----------



## Sir (10 Décembre 2002)

je dois etre con j'ai pas fini !!!


----------

